# Beauty of Colour Tutorials, How about it??



## Sundae (Jan 5, 2007)

I keep checking the tutorial section of the board, but I hardly ever see any of us representing. Why is that? do you think it would be a good idea for us to have a sticky at the top of this forum for our tutorials. At least I would know where to find them.

I suggested a look in the tutorial section of this forum. I wanted to see the barbie look, just for fun. 

I love this section of the board. I continously check it out but it's not as interactive as the other parts
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'm going to put my money where my mouth is and TRY and do a tutorial this weekend
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I will try that Barbie look, eventhough I don't have that shocking pink colour for eyeshadow. I will have to improvise.

What do you think, would it be a good idea to start some tutorials going


----------



## Indigowaters (Jan 5, 2007)

Perhaps you didn't look far enough but they're posted here: http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t=56365.


----------



## Sundae (Jan 5, 2007)

I've seen that post before. Eventhough it is helpful I thought it would be a good place to put it as a sticky so i would know where to go straight away instead of having to look for things like *women of colour friendly* or something like that


----------



## Indigowaters (Jan 5, 2007)

Well, that's the reason they gave us the women of color thread so that we could post them here. It's not going to be _that_ easy to find. I would suggest doing a search for a specific shade that you want so you'll see some looks and tutorials from women of that shade. (i.e.: NC50, NW45).


----------



## __nini (Jan 20, 2007)

I would do those things, its just that I never just have the time to do it. Or, I plan to, and get to blending that I skip steps. FOTD's would be easier to ask for


----------



## Janice (Jan 20, 2007)

I encourage those who have the capability to make a tutorial to do one. There are so many out there who benefit and learn from the guided nature of them. If you create a tutorial you are not only contributing to the site but enriching the knowledge of those reading, or opening them up to a new world of possibilities with color, so on and so on.


----------



## Sundae (Jan 20, 2007)

thank you.  I've been trying to get the pics just right but they never come out as good.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jan 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sundae* 

 
_I've seen that post before. Eventhough it is helpful I thought it would be a good place to put it as a sticky so i would know where to go straight away instead of having to look for things like *women of colour friendly* or something like that_

 
Although there is not a place to actually post a tutorial in the beauty of color section, b/c we do require our members to post all tutorials in the "Tutorial Section"

Also plaease take the time to read over the sticky that i have placed in the beauty of color section

 A Not To Read Before You Post Your Tutorial Request


----------

